# ruger 94



## ohiostate (Mar 17, 2008)

win did they stop makeing this gun?? seen one at a dealer fore 459$$ new all stainless. i'thank it is a called a ruger d.c 94.seams like a good gun looking fore a new hand gun in 9mm looked.. at a glock and sig the glock felt like a toy and the sig was over priced:mrgreen:. looked at the sr9 felt a lot better than the glock or the sig the 94 and the sr9 was priced at 459$$ is the 94 worth 459??? thanks WORM


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

They didn't stop making the p94 they just quit chambering it in 9mm. To answer your question about the price $459 sounds a little high to me, considering you can get a new p95 for around $325 but thats for the blued model


----------

